# Contractor Blunders



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just another thread for anyone to post pictures of contractor blunders.  Please do not identify the name of the contractor.  I'll start with these:

View attachment 1908


View attachment 1909


View attachment 1908


View attachment 1909


/monthly_2013_08/IMG_1718.jpg.109552b79c8596ea5d38715854c2e150.jpg

/monthly_2013_08/IMG_1717.jpg.3cad8417105af929769adb8b07f6f45c.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

At least he used pressure treated lumber for the framing of this new addition that is in a 42" frost depth area and requires R30 in the floor.  Still trying to figure out what he was thinking.  No permit, homeowner complaint.  Just throw some mortar on the ground, top it off with a solid 4" block (on the surface) and poof you have yourself a footer!  High quality contractor's like this have 2 phones to keep up with the demand.

View attachment 799


View attachment 799


/monthly_2013_08/2736c191.jpg.75f67db3f77ddc1fdda315a2bd1eecf9.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Homeowner took the contractor to court on this one and I was the star witness because he never submitted plans, started without a permit then failed every inspection we did.  She won, but too bad he has no money to pay her.

View attachment 801


View attachment 802


View attachment 803


View attachment 801


View attachment 802


View attachment 803


/monthly_2013_08/43e952ae.jpg.6f2932cd516daa64ec91adecc9ed2ae2.jpg

/monthly_2013_08/d5d776bb.jpg.59b9cf6d1427da6b905d742161424124.jpg

/monthly_2013_08/d8e7c512.jpg.f0809fbaab333eaaccb67c6179966d8e.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 18, 2013)

Someone decided to change the plans because they screwed up the elevations and thought it was OK to backfill and pour against OSB covered with porous house wrap.  They extended the foundation for this front porch without our knowledge too as you can see.

View attachment 804


View attachment 804


/monthly_2013_08/IMAG0116.jpg.7b3d63d46b113ca7357a1ced99d2e321.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Aug 19, 2013)

All common problems! Looks like red tag Monday.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Aug 20, 2013)

hay, I cut it 3 times and it is still to short


----------



## mjesse (Aug 20, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Someone decided to change the plans because they screwed up the elevations and thought it was OK to backfill and pour against OSB covered with porous house wrap.  They extended the foundation for this front porch without our knowledge too as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is what it looks like in a few years when they tear it out to replace it - 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 810


Glad they asked me to stop by before they did it again.mj
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 810


/monthly_2013_08/photo.jpg.b05345fe7324d00bce616aa67047ac18.jpg


----------

